# Merkliste? Charplaner?



## oens (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe buffed-mods,

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier nun richtig poste oder ob ich einfach zu blöd bin das zu finden was ich suche...

In der alten Datenbank konnte man seinen Char aufrufen und items direkt vergleichen und auf eine Merkliste bzw Vergleichsliste setzen. Gibt´s das immernoch (wenn ja dann wo?) und wenn aktuell nicht: wird das noch umgesetzt?

Als zweites war ich von eurem Charplaner sehr überzeugt und habe auch schon gelesen das wohl scheinbar an einer aktualisierung gearbeitet wird...habt ihr da evtl schon ein zeitliches Ziel? (ich möchte nun allerdings bitte nicht den Blizz-Standartspruch "It´s done when it´s done!" lesen...)

P.S.: Falls bezüglich meines zweiten punktes jemand einen gescheiten Planer kennt der einen lvl 80 Todesritter erkennt und umsetzt darf mir gerne bescheid geben...chardev finde ich übrigens nicht ganz so prickelnd da man abgespeicherte Planungen scheinbar nichtmehr aufrufen kann


----------



## oens (6. Januar 2009)

/push
kein mod da der mir ne antwort geben kann/will?


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Ich sag dir das man nicht Pushen darf/soll (so viel wie ich weiß)


----------



## oens (6. Januar 2009)

ist schon richtig...aber wenn nach fast 2 tagen niemand etwas geschrieben hat und ich trotzdem gerne eine antwort hätte bleibt mir ja nicht viel was anderes über...

das nächstemal schreibe ich eben nicht "/push" sondern was anderes um den thread wieder hervorzukramen...


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

/hervorheben


----------



## x3n0n (10. Januar 2009)

Leute, wenn auf einen Thread nicht gleich geantwortet wird sollte man am besten richtig vieeel pushen. Dann gehts garantiert schneller!

Nein wartet... Doch nicht :<


----------



## Roostar (12. Januar 2009)

Also das mit dem Charplaner würd ich auch ganz gern mal wissen, denn ich habe den letztens vergeblich gesucht. Auf 70 hab ich ihn des öfteren verwendet undjetz wo ich 80 bin und an Equipt und Skillung rumexperimiere wollte ich den benutzten... und siehe da...nix siehste, nicht da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne: GAAANZ dicker PUSH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: es gibt ja nen ganzes Unterforum dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=106


----------



## Asilon (18. Januar 2009)

will charplaner wiederhaben *vermiss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (18. Januar 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Leute, wenn auf einen Thread nicht gleich geantwortet wird sollte man am besten richtig vieeel pushen. Dann gehts garantiert schneller!
> 
> Nein wartet... Doch nicht :<




am 4.1. erstellt und heute am 18.1. (oder anders ausgedrückt: 2 wochen später) ausser dem zitierten (eigentlich recht sinnfreien) post kein kommentar von einem mod oder admin...finde ich schade...


----------

